# Craftsman Suburban 12



## Grasshopper49 (Apr 15, 2018)

I have a Craftsman Suburban 12 with a VERY tired engine. Does anyone have suggestions as to what the best replacement engine might be. I don't want to overpower the running gear. The deck was long gone when I got it so I made a baby bulldozer out of it. I'll get pics 1st chance I get. Thought I had some but can't find them. IF I'm reading the info I've found correctly, it's a Tecumseh HH120 engine. The sears number is 917.25520


----------



## wjjones (May 28, 2010)

Is it horizontal, or vertical?


----------



## Grasshopper49 (Apr 15, 2018)

Horizontial


----------



## RC Wells (Dec 26, 2008)

If the block is sound you can obtain the piston and such here: http://isavetractors.com/by-engine-model/tecumseh-hh100/

Some of the local guys that swap out old engines are using inexpensive Harbor Freight Honda clone engines with excellent results in the lawn tractors with mechanical transaxles. Just match the crankshaft size and base bolt pattern. Lots of grandkids are tooling around their grandparents' places on modified lawn tractors now days.


----------



## Grasshopper49 (Apr 15, 2018)

RC Wells said:


> If the block is sound you can obtain the piston and such here: http://isavetractors.com/by-engine-model/tecumseh-hh100/
> 
> Some of the local guys that swap out old engines are using inexpensive Harbor Freight Honda clone engines with excellent results in the lawn tractors with mechanical transaxles. Just match the crankshaft size and base bolt pattern. Lots of grandkids are tooling around their grandparents' places on modified lawn tractors now days.


Thanks for the reply. I priced some engines from HF and northern tool (predator and powerhorse brands). Frankly the prices seemed too good; roughly 1/2 the cost for an equivalent 10-12 horse electric start Briggs, Kohler etc. I found mixed reviews on those engines on the net. Sounds your local folks are having good results.


----------



## RC Wells (Dec 26, 2008)

I put one of Harbor Freight's 6 horse engines on a portable air compressor after the Briggs disappeared. Honda was three weeks out and $350, Harbor Freight was on the shelf and $99. Works like a champ, and if the engine gets stolen off the back of the service truck I will just get another from Harbor Freight. Always starts on one pull too.


----------



## wjjones (May 28, 2010)

Yep for that price you can afford to replace it if you have to. Ive never been a big fan of Tecumseh. Others might have had better luck with them than me though.


----------



## Grasshopper49 (Apr 15, 2018)

wjjones said:


> Yep for that price you can afford to replace it if you have to. Ive never been a big fan of Tecumseh. Others might have had better luck with them than me though.


Thanks for the feedback/information; excellent site! I kept checking around and it looks like I can put in a Northern Tool Powerhorse or a Harbor Freight Predator (still looking at reviews on both with mixed results) for about $360-400 or a Briggs/Kohler for about $600-650. I'll wait til it stops raining and am reasonably sure I won't be shoveling any more global warming off my SW Virginia steps and decide on whether or not I want to gamble on having to drag these old bones around on the unheated dirt barn floor twice for a cheap engine that failed or a top of the line which I realize COULD also fail! lol


----------



## Bill Kapaun (May 8, 2007)

You can find some results if you Google-
suburban 12 predator

Try a couple variations of search terms.


----------



## Grasshopper49 (Apr 15, 2018)

OK, update. Got the engine running, (it was breaker points). Cleaned them as best I could but will definitely need new ones. Sears of course says no longer available. Does anyone know of an aftermarket company making something that will work? To refresh, based on the cross reference chart for craftsman engines (143.652062)I think it's a Tecumseh Hh120-120095E engine. It is in a Craftsman suburban 12 tractor model is 917.25520 Sears says the part number is/was 610760 but no longer available from them.


----------

